# Tamiya surface primer alternative



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Since Tamiya surface primer has been generally unavailable and it is anyone's guess as to when or if it will be avaialable again, I have found a suitable alternative in Testors lacquers white primer. This is in their automotive line. The primer (in spray can) covers well and dries to a hard smooth finish. It is sandable and will fill in minor sanding marks and scratches. This works extremely well with acrylics providing a good base with excellent adherance. I have had great success with this and thought I would pass it along. It's worth a try.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Tamiya has a liquid surface primer that is quite good. It can be thinned with lacquer thinner to airbrush and adheres very well. And it's relatively cheap--40ml for three bucks--and that's before thinning. It is essentially their putty thinned down. It fills pin holes also. It is available in grey and white. You may have to order from overseas, i.e. Hong Kong.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have heard about the liquid primer but you are right it is almost impossible to find in the U.S (more govt. restrictions no doubt). I have never tried it but I will when I can order some. For now the Testors white primer works fine.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They have two liquid surface primers. I dont have a problem finding those either as even my local Slobbytown has them. The Tamiya stuff is similar to Gunze's Mr Surfacer. 

The temporary problems obtaining some Tamiya products are to some degree based on regulations but a bit part of it is the all japanese labeling and lack of instructions on many of the products. It isnt really about what is in the product as nothing has been banned, etc.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

We wil lbe carrying a new primer to the website called black gold it is just like tamiya primer Hopefully I will have it this week. It comes in a spray can.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I must be missing something. I've never understood the logic of spending extra bucks for an 'available anywhere' product just because it has a model company's name on it. How about just generic "primer" from WalMart at $3 or so for a full size rattle can? Even the Rustoleum is less than $5 for a 16 oz can. Anyone ever bother to check what's actually in all the whoopdedoo 'model glue' like Testors or Tenax? It's MEK and acetone or lacquer thinner (all less than $9/qt at your favorite home improvement store). Decal solvent and setting solutions are nothing more than isopropyl alcohol and vinegar. Geez....:freak:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

One problem using an over the counter primer such as Rustoleum or Krylon is that often the pigments are too large which can cause an out of scale look or cover up details. Of course this will depend on the application but my experience with these primers has not been good. I'll just stick with my Testors white lacquer primer. To each his own.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree, but if you are using Tamiya color coats, god help ya if you 'speriment with another type/brand of paint. Rustoleum has been good to me. but krylon and the others can act up in certain curcumstances.

And I don't know about you, but I hate having to soak the paint off a kit. 
And I've done that twice this year... D'oh

Steve


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree. Nothing worse than stripping paint! That's why I stick with what works. One other note. You have to be very careful of some non-hobby paints. Some can be too "hot", including primers, and craze the plastic. Once this happens, no paint stripping in the world will help.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Disco58 said:


> I must be missing something. I've never understood the logic of spending extra bucks for an 'available anywhere' product just because it has a model company's name on it. How about just generic "primer" from WalMart at $3 or so for a full size rattle can? Even the Rustoleum is less than $5 for a 16 oz can. Anyone ever bother to check what's actually in all the whoopdedoo 'model glue' like Testors or Tenax? It's MEK and acetone or lacquer thinner (all less than $9/qt at your favorite home improvement store). Decal solvent and setting solutions are nothing more than isopropyl alcohol and vinegar. Geez....:freak:


Sometimes that is quite true and sometimes not.

Tamiya primer for example is as thin as a layer of airbrushed on paint. It is super smooth, not grainy, and will not mar vinyl kits. You spray some gloppy Krylon primer on a vinyl kit and it will 1) look like it was dipped in sand and 2) stay tacky forever. 

On the other hand, I do buy a can of MEK and use that a lot as a cement. MEK is the active ingredient in many solvent type glues. One good thing with some model cements (like Tamiya extra thin) is they have a retarder that keeps them from drying too fast and actually enables them to flow better. Thats why they are a mix of ingredients and not just one ingredient, like MEK.

Decal sets and solvents are not exactly alcohol and vinegar either. 

As for paint, you will find again some of the Krylon stuff is decent. I like their ultra flat shades. Others like silver, never dry. Some of those paints will melt plastic too as they are hotter than name brand model paints. 

Tamiya masking tape blows pretty much any other tape out of the water. Its really good stuff. But, I don't buy their sand paper but love 3M stuff for $.17 a sheet at Ace.

A lot of the hardware store stuff is cheaper BUT is it just as good or better for a model? I dont believe in wasting money on expensive stuff that dosnt work, but if you buy a good, expensive model, plan on putting hours and hours of time and effort into it, is it really worth screwing it up just to save $1.19 over buying something that costs more but is better.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

dreadnaught726 said:


> One problem using an over the counter primer such as Rustoleum or Krylon is that often the pigments are too large which can cause an out of scale look or cover up details. Of course this will depend on the application but my experience with these primers has not been good. I'll just stick with my Testors white lacquer primer. To each his own.


The Testors lacquer paints are VERY good... can't go wrong with them from what I can tell.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I've never encountered any problems with off the shelf primer, but I suppose there's a first time for everything. The difference in pigment grain never really occurred to me -- I might have to do some experimenting. I stand corrected, or at least advised. I don't like stripping paint either, and neither does the resin that makes up the majority of what I work with.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Krylon makes different primers....
Make sure you only use the sandable primer and NOT the filler primer....


----------

